

How to get paying customers before you start writing code - codegeek
http://blog.reemer.com/how-to-get-paying-customers-before-you-start-writing-code

======
1angryhacker
One question on this- how many of the committed buyers actually pay, or at
least subscribe for a minimum period of time?

I could imagine a significant # committing and then pulling out later on. I'd
like to see some stats on that as a conversion rate.

------
alkagupta0309
Getting customers is not tough if you have a solid idea that sells, This
article was worth a read, Helpful enough. But should we all expect our
customers to pay first before writing a code? I think that's not always
possible.

